# COC, CPC, CCS-P, CANPC searching for a medical coding position



## vinomodyjr (Feb 4, 2016)

VINO C. MODY, JR. COC®, CPC®, CCS-P, CANPC™____________________________¬¬¬¬________________________________                                                                                                                              
 						    3353 Dunbar Lane, Suwanee, GA 30024
                                                                                  6154 Black Mallard Place, El Paso, TX 79932
vinomodyjr13@gmail.com
vinomodyjr@harvardbenefits.com
vinomodyjr@outlook.com
                                                                                  678.427.6511; FAX: 915.642.4269

GOAL: MEDICAL CODING AND ADMINISTRATION

Certified professional coder (CPC), Certified outpatient coder (COC), Certified coding specialist-physician based (CCS-P), Certified anesthesia and pain management coder (CANPC) with 2.0 years of medical coding experience. Strengths include:


	Medical coding ability using ICD-9-CM, CPT, HCPCS systems
	Medical coding ability using ICD-10-CM
	ICD-10-CM proficient
	ICD-10-PCS proficient
	ICD-10-CM specialized in ophthalmology and cardiology
	Anesthesia and pain management coding certified
	Knowledge of anatomy, physiology, disease processes
	Familiarity with medical coding software
	Adept use of Word, Excel, Internet
	Professional conduct (HIPAA, Joint Commission standards) 
	Medical records management
	Teamwork + excellent self-management 
	Leadership training
	Mastery of correct grammar, spelling, punctuation
	Medical Research experience 
	Training and knowledge of all areas of medicine



EDUCATION AND PROFESSIONAL ORGANIZATIONS                                                                                    

Certificate of Appreciation, Collaborated as a Guest Speaker with the Presentation “Anesthesia and Pain Management,” Southwest University, El Paso, TX February 01, 2016 
Enrolled, 2016 CANPC Specialty exam, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT January 11, 2016-present
Completed, Coding Practice, American Health Information Management Association, Chicago, IL January 2016
Completed, 2015 Self-Review assessment, American Health Information Management Association, Chicago, IL January 2016
Certificate of completion, CPPM Practice management course, scored final score 86%, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT December 2015-January 2016
Certificate of Completion, CPMA Medical auditing course, scoring 91%, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT November 2015-December 2015
Continuing education certificate, General surgery and anesthesia coding, scoring 80%, Greenville Technical college, Greenville, SC January 2016
Certificate of Achievement, Coding-Baseline-ICD-10 Inpatient Diagnostic, Precyse University, USA December 4, 2015
Continuing Education Certificate, Cardiology coding, scoring 100% on the final exam, Greenville Technical College, Greenville, SC November 2015-December 2015
Certificate of completion, CPMA Medical Auditing course (91% score), distance learning, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT November 2015-December 2015
Completed Webinar, Anatomy and Pathophysiology of the Heart, American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT November 2015
Completed, Webinar, Orthopedic Trauma, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT November 2015 
Competed Webinar, Essential Rules in Critical Care Coding and Billing, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake city, UT June 2015
Certificate of Attendace, MOOC, Health Data Analytics witrh Microsoft Excel—2015 Fall course, The College of St. Scholastica, Duluth, MN October 27, 2015-January 2016
Completed Anatomy and Pathophysiology of the Nervous System, Webinar, American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT October 2015
Completed ICD-10 and Your Skin, Webinar, American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT September 2015
Enrolled, Certified Cardiology Coder (CCC) training, American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT September 2015-present
Webinar for 2.0 CANPC CEUs, 2015 CPT Updates, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT August 2015
Certified Anesthesia and Pain Management Coder (CANPC), American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT August 2015
Passed CANPC exam, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT August 15, 2015
Completed training, CANPC, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT June 2014-August 2015
Completed CPC Re-certification for CPC-A certification earned in October 2013, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT May 2015
Completed and passed AHIMA Academy ICD-10-CM/PCS post-training e-assessment earning 4.0 CEUs, AHIMA, Chicago, IL July 2015
Certificate of Appreciation, Collaborated as a Guest Speaker in Cardiology, Southwest University, El Paso, TX June 26,2015
Certified Outpatient Coder (COC), American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT June 2015
Passed COC exam, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT June 20, 2015
Completed training, COC, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT April 2015-June 2015
Certified Professional Coder (CPC), American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT March 2015
Earned Certificate of achievement, Practicode CPC-A Practicum with CEUs badge, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT November 2014
Completed Survival guide, Anesthesia and Pain Management, AAPC Coder, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT 2014
Completed Survival guide, Cardiology, AAPC Coder, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT 2014
Earned CEUs for webinar Correctly coding nuclear medicine procedures, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT December 2013
Earned CEUs for webinar Neurovascular interventional coding, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT March 2014
Earned CEUs for webinar Coding for diabetes: pregnancy and beyond, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT June 2014
Credential, Certified Coding Specialist-Physician based (CCS-P), American Health Information Management Association (AHIMA), Chicago, IL March 2015-May 2015
Passed CCS-P exam, American Health Information Management Association (AHIMA), Chicago, IL May 13, 2015
Completed training, CCS-P, AHIMA, Chicago, IL March-May 2015
Completion of training, Certificate of completion for 1.0 CEU for ICD-10-CM Chapter 7: Diseases of the Eye and Adnexa, AHIMA, Chicago, IL June 13, 2015
Completion of training, Certificate of completion for 1.0 CEU for ICD-10-CM Chapter 9: Diseases of the Circulatory System, AHIMA, Chicago, IL June 23, 2015
Training in Certified coding specialist (CCS) from Ohio Health Information Management Association (OHIMA), Gahanna, Ohio May 2015
Certificate of ICD-10-CM proficiency, American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT January 12, 2014
Successfully completed 150 question untimed, unproctored online assessment for ICD-10-CM, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT January 2014
Certificate of completion for 16.0 CEUs, ICD-10-PCS code set training for procedural codes, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT June 2015
Certificate of proficiency for 16.0 CEUs, ICD-10-CM code set training for diagnosis codes, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT January 2014 
Image0001 CANPC, score 62%, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT September 13, 2014
NHA Certified Medical Administrative Assistant (CMAA) Paper-Pencil, Leawood, KS February 2015
NHA Certified Billing and Coding Specialist (CBCS), Leawood, KS March 2015
Certificate of completions for 1.0 CEU ea., Healthcare Business Monthly, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT May 2015-June 2015
Certified professional coder-apprentice (CPC-A), American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT October 2013
Passed CPC exam, American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT October 2013
Completed training, CPC exam, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT April-October 2013
Certificate for upholding high standards, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT 2013
Certificate of Completion, Administrative Medical Specialist (91% A average) with Medical Billing and Coding (97% A average) + Medical Terminology (98% A average) (360 Hours), University of Georgia, Athens, GA February 2015
Graduate, Medical Coding Specialist Course (87% B average) (600 Hours), U.S. Career Institute, Fort Collins, CO 2012-2013
Preliminary Internal Medicine Internship, Brown University/Lifespan, Providence, RI June 22, 1998 to December 31, 1999
Preliminary Internal Medicine Internship, completed one month, Yale-New Haven Hospital (Waterbury), New Haven, CT June 1997 to July 1997
M.D. degree, Graduate, Emory University School of Medicine, August 1993-May 1997 
B.S. degree, Graduate, summa cum laude, high honors in Molecular biology, Vanderbilt University, Nashville, TN July 1989-May 1993
High school diploma, Parkview High School, Lilburn, GA 1985-1989


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

Anesthesia and Pain Management coding lecturer, Southwest University, El Paso, TX    December 2015-January 2016

•	Prepared lecture on Anesthesia and Pain Management coding for an audience of medical coding students. Covered a complete case of Anesthesia coding. Determined ICD-10-CM codes, CPT/HCPCS II codes, American Society of Anesthesiology crosswalk utilization, Relative value guide utilization, units calculation, anesthesia code determination, and HCPCS II modifiers determination. Delivered presentation “Anesthesia and Pain Management” on February 1, 2016 under the direction of Yasenia Ceniceros, CPC.

             Remote medical coder, NP Health Resources, Dallas, TX                  January 2016-present

•	Enrolled in Compliance training and Medical coding training through Altegra Health. Passed NP Health Resources proficiency exam. Completed training modules. Designated as agency coder.

Medical coding trainee, E&M Round 1 3X30, McKesson, SanFrancisco, CA December 1, 2015

•	Performed medical coding on 30-90 charts from hospitals throughout U.S.A. Performing medical coding of complete charts from office, outpatient office, inpatient hospital, progress notes, and operative reports.

             Remote medical coder, HGS USA, LLC, Peoria, IL, September 22, 2015-present

•	Performing medical coding at more than 50 hospitals throughout USA. Medicallly coding electronic health records for both inpatient and outpatient. Abstracting records and extracting information from operative reports for Hinsdale clinic ancillary services, Florida Hospital Waterman, and Tampa Hospital. Beginning new assignment for new client Florida Hospital. Skilled in computer programs Cerner and Dolbey. For work with Florida Hospital, skilled in 3M Encoder systems, Sunport, and PowerChart. 

Medical coding trainee, CPC-A ICD-10 Practicum, American Academy of Professional      Coders, Salt Lake City, UT, November 2015-present

•	Performing medical coding utilizing ICD-10-CM codes for diagnosis. Performing medical coding on 600 actual medical records utilizing ICD-10-CM, CPT, and HCPCS for one year of work experience. Abstracting medical records and extracting information from operative reports from E/M encounters, hospitals, office visits, operating room, radiology reports, and pathology reports

Certified cardiology coder training, CCC, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT, September 2015-present

•	Logged into and determined answers for 85 question-cases for cardiology coding. Learned about Evaluation and Management for Coding Cardiology. Studied CPT coding for Echocardiographic study, Nuclear imaging, Catheterization with Intervention, Peripheral Vascular Studies, Peripheral Vascular Interventions, Electrophysiology (EP), and Pacemakers and Defibrillation. 

Anesthesia and Pain Management specialty coding trainee, CANPC, American Academy of      Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT June 2014-August 15, 2015

•	Completed specialty training in Anesthesia and Pain Management coding, CANPC for one year of anesthesia coding experience. I have specialty training for CANPC in Anesthesia coding, Pain Management coding, Surgery/Nervous system coding, Surgery/Cardiovascular coding, Surgery coding, Medicine coding, and E/M coding for anesthesia cases.

Cardiology coding lecturer, Local Chapter AAPC Seminar, American Academy of Professional Coders, Western Tech, El Paso, TX September 12, 2015

•	Prepared lecture on cardiology coding. Covered topics Coronary artery bypass graft, angiography, valvular disorders, central venous catheter, and abdominal aortic aneurysm. 

Medical coding trainee, Practicode COC-A Practicum, American Academy of Professional     Coders, Salt Lake City, UT July 2015-November 2015

•	Assigned medical codes. Completed practicum of determining medical codes for 200 actual medical records for one year of work experience in outpatient clinic, doctor’s office, emergency room, surgery center, or operative report. Abstracting clinical information from medical records. Enhanced skills for ICD-9-CM, CPT, and HCPCS II coding as a COC.

             Cardiology coding lecturer, Southwest University, El Paso, TX April 2015-June 2015

•	Prepared lecture on cardiology coding. Covered topics Coronary artery bypass graft, angiography, valvular disorders, central venous catheter, and abdominal aortic aneurysm. Lecture was successfully presented under the supervision of Yasenia Ceniceros, CPC on June 26, 2015. Earned certificate of appreciation from Southwest University for collaboration as a Guest Speaker with the Presentation “Medical Coding for Cardiology” on June 26, 2015.

Customer Service Representative, Farooq Givani Agency, Norcross, GA 2013-Present

•	Handled customer service and policy payment. This work is ongoing.

         Medical coding trainee, Practicode CPC-A Practicum, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT June 2014-November 2014

•	Assigned medical codes. Determined medical codes to 600 actual medical records for one year of work experience in a hospital, clinic, doctor’s office, emergency room, operative report, radiology report, or pathology report setting. Abstracted clinical information from medical records. Developed skills for medical coding involving ICD-9-CM, CPT, and HCPCS II. 

HOBBIES AND VOLUNTEER
Local AAPC Chapter El Paso, TX Vice President Nominee, 400 Hitter baseball card corporation Vice President (1985-1990), India temple volunteer, American Red Cross, ISKON, baseball card collecting, plane model building, artwork, tennis, USTA/ALTA (1995-1997), USTA Captain, ALTA Co-Captain

AWARDS
Marquis Who’s Who in Medicine and Healthcare 2006-2007, featured as Chunilal Mody, M.D.
Summa cum laude, high honors in Molecular biology, Vanderbilt University, Nashville, TN, 1993 
Crown Princess Margaretas grant, Karolinska Institutet, Stockholm, Sweden, 2004
Chancellor’s scholarship, Vanderbilt University, Nashville, TN, 1989
Valedictorian, Parkview High School, Lilburn, GA, 1989

MEDICAL CODING PUBLICATIONS
Vino C. Mody Jr., CPC-A, Publication, Newly Credentialed Members, Healthcare Business Monthly, AAPC, January 2014.
Vino C. Mody Jr., COC, Publication, Newly Credentialed Members, Healthcare Business Monthly, AAPC, September 2015.
Vino C. Mody Jr., COC, CPC, CANPC, Publication, Newly Credentialed Members, Healthcare Business Monthly, AAPC, November 2015.
Vino C. Mody Jr., CCS-P credential, Publication, AHIMA, May 2015.

SIGNIFICANT ADDITIONAL UNDERGRADUATE, MEDICAL, AND RESEARCH TRAINING
Available upon request
See NAPSROnline

REFERENCES 
Available upon request


----------



## VidhiShrimali (Feb 4, 2016)

*Certified professional coder and icd-10 certified*

HELLO SIR/MAM,

I VIDHI KEVIN SHRIMALI FROM INDIA CERTIFIED PROFESSIONAL CODER AND ICD-10 CERTIFIED LOOKING FOR A CERTIFIED CODER JOB IN REPUTED COMPANY. I AM UNABLE TO UPLOAD MY RESUME SO I AM UPLOADING BELOW.

Vidhi Kevin Shrimali
B-5, Anand Mangal Flats, Opp. Shyamal Rawhouse-5,
Satellite, Ahmedabad-380015
+919408330818, +919687849986, vks431@gmail.com
PROFILE SUMMARY
 Methodical professional capable of working independently & as an adaptable team member.
CAREER OBJECTIVE
 To work in a competitive environment and in a creativity promoting organization and acquire
knowledge of newer fields and its best application.
SKILLS AND ABILITY
 Good communication and interpersonal skill.
 Good command over language.
 Comprehensive problem solving ability.
 I always believe in team spirit work
PROFESSIONAL QUALIFICATION
 I have completed my Bachelor of Pharmacy Graduate Programme in Hari Om Pharmacy
College.
 Certified Professional Coder (CPC) with 71% and ICD-10 certified with 85%, AAPC
Member ID is 01429165.
ACADEMIC QUALIFICATION
Degree Year of Passing College/University Specialization Percentage
B.Pharm 2012
Gujarat Technical
University
- 64
D. Pharmacy 2009 Gujarat University - 57
HSC 2007 GSEB - 50
SSC 2005 GSEB - 66
- 2 - | P a g e
WORK EXPERIENSE
 I was working as a pharmacist in Urban Health Centre at Devgadh Baria, District Dahod. I am having an
experience of 1 year and 7 months with Rs. 10,000 per month from 18/07/2012 to 31/01/2014.
 I was working as a Junior Medical Coder in MEDNAUTIX OUTSOURCING PVT.
LTD.(ADVANTMED) At Ahmedabad form 28/04/2014 to 09/11/2015 with Rs. 14,000 per month.
HOBBIES AND EXTRA ACTIVITIES
 I like listening to Music, Dancing and playing badminton.
LANGUAGE PROFICIENCY
 English, Gujarati and Hindi
PERSONAL DETAILS
 Date of Birth: 4th March, 1990
 Marital Status: Married
 Husband's Name: Mr. Kevin Shrimali
 Nationality: Indian
 Religion: Hindu

THANK YOU.


----------

